
DoNotPay App Lets You 'Sue Anyone by Pressing a Button' - djrogers
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bj43y8/donotpay-app-lets-you-sue-anyone-by-pressing-a-button
======
crooked-v
Of course, being able to easily sue big companies doesn't really help when
you've probably already signed away your rights because of a mandatory
arbitration clause.

------
giancarlostoro
Sad that despite so much money invested into the app it seems to only work on
the iPhone. No web interface at all.

